# Have you ever felt so miserable, like no one really cares or understand?



## Isilme (Jul 8, 2012)

Have you ever felt so gloomy/sad/lonely/depressed like no one really cares about how you feel?

I used to feel that way, when I suffered from OCD around age 12. I thought that my parents don´t really love me, and when some of them made a joke about for example not giving me a gift for my birthday I took it very seriously and I was upset. But I was upset just inside myself, they didn´t know. And I knew they do actually love me,but I still had these feelings. And I had them also when they (parents) were arguing and I have it occasionally now, I guess because I am in state of constant high anxiety. It´s is very miserable, painful feeling of loneliness and sadness or something like that.

Since I know I have people (family, boyfriend, ..) who loves me and cares about me, I guess it might be some of intrussive thoughts? Or I am just so desperate from how i feel (anxiety,DP,..). I don´t know, but it is a bad feeling.


----------

